# Selecting a reference picture from the filmstrip



## Pollok Shields (Dec 14, 2016)

I RTFM (Adobe official) but I can't work out how to get a picture from the filmstrip to the Reference View. I've got and Active image, now I should be able to drag 'n' drop a Reference image into the window from the filmstrip. But as soon  as I select an image in the filmstrip it becomes the Active image.

What's the easiest/clever way to get this working?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 14, 2016)

Open Reference View, then just scroll along the filmstrip and drag your intended reference image into the left pane.


----------



## Pollok Shields (Dec 14, 2016)

How annoying. I wanted to shout, yea, but that's what I'm doing. What I was doing was selecting the image rather than clicking, holding the click and dragging it to the left pane. My pain is now gone, thanks John.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 14, 2016)

The key is not to select the other image, just drag its thumbnail and drop it. Glad it's sorted.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2016)

Another way is to right-click on the image while still in grid view and select 'Set as reference image'. Then you can select the image you want to edit, go to the develop module and select reference view.


----------



## Pollok Shields (Dec 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Another way is to right-click on the image while still in grid view and select 'Set as reference image'. Then you can select the image you want to edit, go to the develop module and select reference view.



Yes, I think selecting the Reference image first is the logical way to be doing it anyway. Ta.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 14, 2016)

It's logical if you are thinking ahead rather more than is usual. Once you're in Develop, the filmstrip is usually better. Selecting the reference photo from Library grid is most helpful when too many photos are in the filmstrip, or when you want to select a photo that isn't in the filmstrip and need to look in other folders - eg for an image taken at a previous time, or from a set of samples.


----------

